# 1st end grain cutting board



## bmketchum (Jun 2, 2014)

18" x 11" x 1 5/8" made with walnut, maple, and cherry. Also added juice groove and handles. Did a horrible job with the glue up, but came out pretty decent. The smaller board is same stock, 11" x 11"

Reactions: Like 10 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kevin (Jun 2, 2014)

Looks real nice Brandon - great job.


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Jun 3, 2014)

That looks great! I like the pattern!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 3, 2014)

Thats pretty danged sharp Brandon! A lot of work went into that glue up!


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 24, 2014)

NICE board


----------



## james johnson (Jul 28, 2014)

Nice job!!!


----------



## BArnold (Aug 16, 2014)

Beautiful board, Brandon! Great combination of woods!!!


----------



## Tony (Aug 31, 2014)

Beautiful! That's quite a bit of work! Tony


----------



## David Seaba (Aug 31, 2014)

Great job!!!!! That is really nice. 
David


----------

